# introduction



## ladyleo (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi All , have just joined the site and wanted to introduce myself , my partner and I are considering going abroad for egg donation , I am 47 and he is 45 , he has no children but I have two grown ups from a previous marriage , I have now got high FSH levels and our only chance is to have egg donation , I have been so stressed out looking at all the various clinics and it is so hard to figure out which one would give us the best chance as we can probably only afford to give this one attempt , and looking at all the attempts some of you have had I am worried of getting too hopeful , can any of you tell me if my age is likely to affect my chances or am I just as likely to have positive result because the donor eggs are from young fertile women , sorry to drag on but I have so many questions and you all seem so clued up , any advice will be welcome


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Ladyleo,

Welcome to FF!

The best advice that I can give is start reading through the old postings on going abroad for tx. There are so many good clinics to choose from and everyone has different things that influence their decisions. Then if you have any questions this is the best place to ask. There is usually someone that will know the answer and if not they can point you in the right direction.

Best of luck

Helen
x


----------



## Femail (Sep 23, 2005)

Ladyleo,
Welcome to FF,
There are many people in FF that have the same dilemmas as you are going through so don't feel alone.
I would start researching some of the clinics on the internet. Perhaps try www.ivi.es who are based in Spain who have an international department as a starting point. There is also Ceram in Spain.
I was recommended IVI Valencia by my Consultant in the UK and then when I went to see my doctor, his father was also a consultant and he recommended Cyprus.
Sorry probably not being much help and only confusing you more.

Good luck
Femail


----------



## ladyleo (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi There , thanks for the advice and yes your right of course about some many people in the same dilemma ,  thats why I liked this site so much when I found it , so many women facing the same problems and decisions , I have contacted Ceram and also Isida , the medical questionairre that ISIDA sent me is to say the least a bit overwhelming , about a mile long needing test results that I haven't even heard of ! there cost is a lot cheaper than most but that in its self doesn't make it the best option , am trying to decide which clinic is best for my age , affordability , the least red tape and someone who can help me with all the test work as my own Gp doesnt seem to know about fertility issues , I did have an appointment at local fertility clinic but they told me due to my high FSH level 28 they could offer me no help , have only ever had day three and day 21 blood tests done and my partner had his sperm tested which came back normal , I dont know how to go about having all these other tests done , so I suppose a clinic that would do all these thigs for me would be ideal , maybe my gp can arrange some will ask next week .
            
                                                              leolady


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi Leolady,

I, too, am about to embark on the egg donation journey abroad.

I agree deciding on which clinic can be daunting. Maybe posting on the abroadies thread may help, there are girls on there from different clinics.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55667.80.html

I am with the Create Health Clinic in SW London (although I live in Sussex) and they have an egg donation programme linked to the Pedios IVF Center in Nicosia, Cyprus. DH and I are seriously considering them because of the 2 clinics being closely linked. Approx cost is £6.5 K, but that includes all scans, appointments, blood tests, ivf, flights and accomodation. It may seem more expensive than others, but you don't have to find your own clinic here to organise scans, tests etc and don't need to worry about flights / accomodation.

However, we are still going to search elsewhere to see which clinic suits us best. I am also very new to this and the other girls on here may be able to give you a greater range of information.

It may be worthwhile finding out from clinics near to you if they have links with clinics abroad.

Hope this helps and good luck.   

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## ladyleo (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Mini me , thanks for your info , your clinic sounds like a good deal sure enough because all the arrangments are made for you and that is a big help , we will have to make two trips over , one for the first consultation and then back for the egg transfer , I know some clinics dont require you to have visit first but for me it takes all the stress out of having to get tests and things done myself and the clinic do all the paperwork , also I can get what drugs are needed when I am over there too will have to find out from my gp though about the scans to check your uterus lining thickness before the egg transplant , I hadn't even thought about that . Anyway hopefully we will all be on our way to success in the near future .
                Luv Ladyleo x


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

ladyleo - you might want to ask other Isida ladies how they tackled the questionnaire?

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/conceivingabroad/?yguid=224533795

Good luck


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Don't rush into selecting a clinic because they'll do blood tests necessarily.

Ask your GP if he/she will test your blood (and your DH's) free on the NHS.  Ask for standard fertility tests - HIV, Hepatitus, CMV, syphillis.


----------



## ladyleo (Apr 26, 2006)

Mant thanks for all yor replies today , I will do a bit more searching on the message boards and see what I can find , have received some info today from IRM in the ukraine , if anyone has any personal experience of this clinic can ypu please pass it on to me as I am still trying to find my way around the site , Longbay girl I notice that you were successful at ISIDA , congratulations , two lovely baby boys , did you go over for a first consultation or did you manage the mile long form  yourself ? hope you dont mind all the questions I have sooooh many .
                                                        Luv ladyleo


----------

